# Noob from Norway



## eisvin (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello. 

After 6 years owning a motorboat together with my broter, my wife and I decided to go sailing. We took a small weekendcourse, and the sound of switching the engine off was a delight! To shorten a short story, we bought a Maxi 108 (35') last fall. 

We have a lot to learn, and I have alreade read a lot of very usefull information on this forum. Now we are looking forward to be cruising southeast of Norway.


----------



## Sunphish (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats on the new boat. Sailing is a wonderful family activity. My guess is that it might be a little on the cool side in Norway right now, as it's only 60F in Florida USA right now.

Enjoy.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations with the new boat.

Not many Norwegian members here, but you will find some here.

My boat is in close to Sandvika in Bærum.

Where do you keep the boat.


----------



## eisvin (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks. 

Sunphish; not to bad at the moment. 20F. Could have been a lot colder. And the wetherman says it will be. 

Knuterikt; I live in Lillestrøm, but the boat is at Hvaler. A litle drive, but much closer to some good places.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I was not familiar with that boat, must be that not many have made it to the US. I like the layout, at least from the pictures I looked at looks quite roomy. You guys in Europe seem to get a lot of smaller makes that we never get to see over here.


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

miatapaul said:


> I was not familiar with that boat, must be that not many have made it to the US. I like the layout, at least from the pictures I looked at looks quite roomy. You guys in Europe seem to get a lot of smaller makes that we never get to see over here.


The Swedish Maxi boats designed by Pelle Peterson it well known in Europe

List of his designs - incomplete I think. More than 16000 built.
Sailboat designs of Pelle Petterson by year


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello to both eisvin and knuterikt:

"Not many Norwegian members here, but you will find some here."

I have recently become interested in Norway, the Land of Vikings, Sardines, Grieg, and... Katzenjammer.
Here in the US, Norwegian boats are not well known, except for Ankers' famous Dragon Class "Williwaw", in which the US took Gold in the 1968 Olympics. Occasionally, one will see a Dragon on SF Bay, but the Knarrs are more popular these days, and still race in Fleets.

"Williwaw" is an Aleut word for a strong wind gust from an unexpected direction, that roughly translates as "Holy Crap, Hang On!" I have some personal experience with this phenomenon, sailing down the coast of California. Given those Fjords, Norwegians may have a similar expression.

Another word that I have an interest in is _"Dollymopp"_. This is definitely Norwegian, or at least Scandinavian, in origin; an Old Norwegian, Nils Andersson, explained it to me this way: A _mess_ of ropes tied off to a Cleat, a Bollard, or a _Dolly_. The meaning has changed over the years, at least in the English speaking world.
Nils had a Finnsailor, named "Matros". "Matros" roughly translates to 'Working Sailor", which Nils was until his retirement. He first sailed out on a Norwegian fishing schooner as a teen, around 1930.

I've always liked the Maxis, but I've only seen one in person. But I tend to like a lot of boats.
Just down the dock from me is the Swede 55 "Contessa", (55 refers to the nominal Class Sail Area Limit, in square metres.), and it is a beautiful boat.

¬Erindipity
(Katzenjammer, anybody?)


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Erindipity said:


> Hello to both eisvin and knuterikt:
> 
> "Not many Norwegian members here, but you will find some here."
> 
> ...


_"Dollymopp"_ is a new word to me, but in Norwegian it's allowed to make new words by putting together existing words
Mopp=mop (used for cleaning)
Dolly I don't know

Matros is the same as able seaman I think.

Not so many sailboat designs from Norway in the last years, but we have some.

Katzenjammer


----------

